# Karpfen überwintern?



## Heiko53 (14. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie groß müssen kleine Karpfen sein das sie den Winter überstehen, der ist hier sehr lang in 900 Meter Höhe..
Gruß Heiko


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

meine Zeilkarpfen haben bereits mit 2 Jahren (ca. 12cm glaub ich) sehr harte Winter überstanden. Wichtig ist nur eine gute Sauerstoffversorgung und möglichst keinen Schmodder im Teich vor dem Winter zu haben. Momentan sind sie schon so 30cm und ruhen sich auf dem Grund aus. Ich habe so 15cm Eisdecke seit 1 Monat und nur einen kleinen Eisfreihalter.

Auch meine Gründlinge ca. 70 x Nachwuchs haben den Winter vor 2 Jahren gut überstanden.

Allerdings bedenke bitte, bei einer Teichgröße von 10.000L nur max 2-3 Karpfen rein. Bei starkem Überbesatz kommt es ohne Filterung im Winter garantiert zu Todesopfern mal abgesehen von der Tierquälerei.


----------



## Heiko53 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Ralf, 
ich meine kleine Karpfen vom Sommer die erst 3-5 cm groß sind.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Heiko,

kannst Du etwas zur Tiefe/Größe deines Teiches sagen?
Wie hälst Du im Winter einen Teil eisfrei?

Bitte etwas mehr Infos, dann kann man Dir leichter helfen.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Heiko53 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Daniel,
der Teich ist 30-20-3m. er hatt einen Zulauf und  ist nur an der Oberflache die Hälfte mit Eis bedeckt wenn es sehr kalt ist.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Heiko



Heiko53 schrieb:


> der Teich ist 30-20-3m.



Hää? Ich begreife nicht wirklich, was du damit meinst... 

Etwa eine Breite von 30 m, eine Länge von 20 m und eine Tiefe von 3 m???

Dann wären alle deine Sorgen völlig unbegründet. Denn der Karpfen kommt auch als Jungfisch problemlos mit dem Winter zurecht, egal wie gross er ist. Ob nun 2 cm, 20 cm oder 50 cm ist egal, solange der Bestand auf die Grösse des Gewässers bezogen nicht zu dicht ist.

Zumal der Teich ja gemäss folgendem Zitat...


Heiko53 schrieb:


> er hatt einen Zulauf und  ist nur an der Oberflache die Hälfte mit Eis bedeckt wenn es sehr kalt ist.


... offenbar ohnehin nicht zufriert, es also im Winter zu keiner Sauerstoffzehrung kommen kann.


----------



## Heiko53 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Ralf
Alles klar Danke, bist Du da sicher? Der Teich hat die Maße Breite von 30 m, eine Länge von 20 m und eine Tiefe von 3 m und gefriert nicht zu das Wasser kommt direkt aus dem Berg.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo Heiko,
du brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.
Mit dem ständigen Frischwasserzufluss ist das sicher kein Problem.

Ein gewisser Schwund ist aber völlig normal, der ergibt sich aus der natürlichen Auslese.


----------



## Heiko53 (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe 18 große Karpfen und bin mir am überlegen ob ich die Fische wieder in den großen Teich tun soll oder ob Rotaugen besser sind weil ich Futterfische züchten will für den __ Hecht,welche wachsen schneller?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Karpfen wachsen deutlich schneller als Rotaugen.


----------



## Heiko53 (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*



canis schrieb:


> Karpfen wachsen deutlich schneller als Rotaugen.



Hallo David, danke auch in kaltem Wasser?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Ja, unter vergleichbaren Bedingugen wächst der Karpfen schneller als das __ Rotauge.


----------



## Heiko53 (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen überwintern?*

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand einen Fischzüchter der einen kleinen __ Hecht verkauft und Futterfische in der Nähe von mir 79737 Herrischried.
Gruß Heiko


----------

